# 3x3 split shaft tuners - do they exist



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a Les Paul with bad tuners and wanted to replace them with split shaft ones. 

But it seems 3x3 and split shaft don't go in the same sentence. 

Why?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe historically the split shafts were some fender thing, and it was never put on Gibsons? 

Would I be weird to install split shafts on a Les Paul? 
Split shafts are my favorite tuners...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

Gotoh 3x3 Vintage Style Keys Nickel | Allparts.com


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks. 

Do they only have them with nickel heads? I cannot find a Keystone option or anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

It's what I found when googlin'.
Scroll through their page.
3 X 3 Tuning Keys | Allparts.com


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been using these on my guitars for years but have only been able to find them with those buttons, they're often listed as replacement for Mosrite Guitars KLUSON 3X3 NICKEL TUNERS FOR MOSRITE #SD9005MN S DR


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I want a set asap for my LP and 335, and maybe my acoustic too. I only have eyes for split shafts.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I want a set asap for my LP and 335, and maybe my acoustic too. I only have eyes for split shafts.


I like split shafts! 
And they're readily available for strats. Not so much for 3x3...

Seems I have to chose between white/beige keys, or split shafts. Can't seem to find one that has both.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I only have eyes for split shafts.





Jamdog said:


> I like split shafts!


Between the two of you, why not buy two strat sets, lefty and righty and keep three of each?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Between the two of you, why not buy two strat sets, lefty and righty and keep three of each?


It may be a workable idea, if we are both after the same style tuners...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I looked around, and there's not much offered for lefties either. Might be a bit cheaper, but won't give extra options. 

It seems one chose either split shaft, or non metallic keys. Can't have both.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like split shafts as well.

If you could use the extra set, buy a set of right handed and a set of left handed and that'll give you 2 3x3 sets.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

By split shaft, are you talking about the vintage style tuner where the string goes down the middle of the peg, as opposed to the hole perpendicular through the shaft?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> By split shaft, are you talking about the vintage style tuner where the string goes down the middle of the peg, as opposed to the hole perpendicular through the shaft?


Exactly. 

A friend is telling me to get locking ones instead. 
I never tried locking tuners, anyone want to share compared experience on the matter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

I had a Squier VM Jaguar with vintage style locking tuners that, to me, worked great.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I had a Squier VM Jaguar with vintage style locking tuners that, to me, worked great.


I was lookin at exactly these if I would be going to get locking. 

Did you ever try split shaft? How would you compare them? 

If I like my split shafts on my CV, would I like locking on my LP?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

The only split shafts that I have are on my basses.
Only one other guitar with locking, which, you don't
really need, if you string it up mandolin style.
I do this on all my guitars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never felt the need to try lockers. My split shafts don't give me any need for improvement. And I bend, a lot. Lots of single-double step bends in my playing


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have that vintage style on my 57 JVRI, I like them except for the high "E" string, it's a pain to get it started. But that guitar holds tune better than any other guitar I have. I'll be trying a set of gotoh 510's with locking on my new tele any day now


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I have that vintage style on my 57 JVRI, I like them except for the high "E" string, it's a pain to get it started. But that guitar holds tune better than any other guitar I have. I'll be trying a set of gotoh 510's with locking on my new tele any day now


Can you report back once you do? 

The locking tuners that are drop replacement for my guitar are about 15$ pricier than split shafts, but come in white pegs instead of nickel. 
But I never tried locking ones yet so I can't really tell if I'd like it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Might be a while, I'm just about to start polishing in the next few days then I'll start assy.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Might be a while, I'm just about to start polishing in the next few days then I'll start assy.


Meh. I'll order before you're done. 

Guess I'll go with split shafts


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Two things I could not find is 
- drop replacement in either locking or split shaft that had white or removable keys to keep a suitable style
- and drop replacement split shaft with screw in ferrules. One issue on the guitar is holding one of the pressure ferrule in place. 

I couldn't find any split shaft with screw in ferrules in 3l+3r either. 

I almost decided to go with a vintage set of tuners from a 60s LP, but one shaft was reportedly bent and there was still the press ferrules... 

So I went with a different style (I'll have to fill in holes and redrill) 3+3 locking tuners instead. 

And wow, they are about half the price!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Between the two of you, why not buy two strat sets, lefty and righty and keep three of each?


there's some clever thinking


----------

